# طلب معلومات عن السندويتش بنل



## ماجد العراقي (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن السندويتش بنل او كتب او محاضرات رفعها على المنتدى مع شكري وتقديري لكم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (13 مارس 2009)

وما هو السندوتش بانل
انا جوعان 
ربما اختلاف المصطلحات؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 مارس 2009)

اتقصد تشغيل حوائط المباني في الرياح والزلازل عن طريق الshear anchorage بين الحوائط والskleton


----------



## anass81 (13 مارس 2009)

ماجد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن السندويتش بنل او كتب او محاضرات رفعها على المنتدى مع شكري وتقديري لكم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم , ال ساندويش بانل =sandwich panel تطلق على اي طبقتين يحصران بينهم طبقة في الوسط 
تكون عادة عبارة عن لوحي صاج(او معدن اخر) بينهما طبقة من مادة املاء مثل ال foam وتستخدم عادة في عملية العزل الحراريheat insulation , حيث تتميز هذه التركيبة بقدرتها على حفظ البرودة
عادة ما يكون سماكة الصاج حوالي 5-6 مم وسماكة ال foam مختلفة حسب استخدام هذه الالواح










اما عن الاستخدام
1-تجهيز غرف البرادات : حيث يتم صف هذه الالواح ووصلها مع بعضها لتشكيل جدران واسقف تقوم بتبطين الغرفة المراد عزلها حراريا لتحافظ على الحرارة الباردة لهذه الغرفة 
ومثال على ذلك تجد برادات اللحوم التي تتطلب حرارة باردة بشكل دائم , وايضا السيارات المعدة لشحن المواد الغذائية
2-تجهيز غرف مسبقة الصنع تستخدم كمخزن لاجهزة الكترونية حساسة تتطلب برودة بشكل دائم , وهذه الغرف تستخدم عادة في مواقع ابراج الاتصالات حيث يتم تخزين اجهزة الاستقبال والارسال وغيرها من الادوات الالكترونية في هذه الغرفة
او غرف للحراسة (اذا بدك تدلل الحارس تبعك)










3-كما تجد هذه الالواح مستخدمة كأسقف للهنغارات المعدنية , حيث تكون الطبقة العلوية على شكل صاج مدرفل والطبقة السفلية مستوية وتقوم هذه الالواح بدفع حرارة الشمس واعطاء برودة دائمة داخل الهنغار









ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت على سؤالك

وللحديث بقية

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (13 مارس 2009)

وهل هي تخصص مدنيه ام انها ميكانيكا
ااسف للسؤال ولكن اشكرك علي المعلومه القيمه
اعتقد ان قسم الميكانيكا يدرسها بتعمق تصميم الافران


----------



## anass81 (13 مارس 2009)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> وهل هي تخصص مدنيه ام انها ميكانيكا
> ااسف للسؤال ولكن اشكرك علي المعلومه القيمه
> اعتقد ان قسم الميكانيكا يدرسها بتعمق تصميم الافران



الافران شوية صعبة لان هذه المادة غير مقاومة للحرارة العالية

اما مجال التخصص , فكما ذكرت سابقا , من الممكن ان تبني غرفة من هذه الالواح او تعزل سقفا ......وهذه الاعمال تدخل في التخصص المدني 
وممكن ان تستخدم في تخصص التبريد والتكييف ايضا

بس بكل الاحوال , هي ليست سندويشة للجوعانين


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 مايو 2009)

شكراااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااا لكن اريد معلومات عن الشركات المصنعة لهذه المادة في الشرق الاوسط او محلات صناعة التراكيب المتكونة من هذه المادة في الحقيقة اني عجبنني المنشاءات المصنعة من هذه المادة


----------



## anass81 (6 مايو 2009)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> شكراااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااا لكن اريد معلومات عن الشركات المصنعة لهذه المادة في الشرق الاوسط او محلات صناعة التراكيب المتكونة من هذه المادة في الحقيقة اني عجبنني المنشاءات المصنعة من هذه المادة



السلام عليكم

ما أعرفه ان هنالك شركات في سورية تقوم بتصنيع هذه المادة في مدينتي دمشق وحلب, وأيضا هنالك معمل في تركيا, وأتوقع أن هنالك معامل عديدة أيضاً في مصر

حاول أن تبحث عن طريق النت

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## EnG IraQi (7 مايو 2009)

تحية للزملاء الاعزاء:
لقد عملت لفترة من الزمن مع شركة متخصصة باعمال الهياكل الحديدية (trusses and caravans) ومن خلال العمل اكتشفت بأنه ليس بعازل حراري جيد حيث يجب استعمال الصوف الزجاجي (Panels of glass wool) معه حيث يكون العمل لوحة من السندويج بنل ثم الصوف الزجاجي ثم لوحة ثانية من السندويج بنل لكي توفر على الاقل سمك 15 سم وهنالك نوعين من السندويج بنل سقفي وجداري ومن ناحية السمك يوجد 5سم و 8سم...واعتقد ان المنتج التركي ذو جودة مقبولة وكلفة معقولة...مع تحياتي


----------



## البشمهندس قوى (7 مايو 2009)

ايه يابشمهندس أنس 
ايه اللى بتعمله دا
سيبلنا اى حاجة نقولها
على طول كدا سابق بالخير 
ربنا يزيدك علما وحرصا على مساعدة إخوانك
ولكن على حد علمى ان الساندوتش بنل يصنع فى العديد من الدول ومتوفر
وانا اعمل فى المملكة العربية السعودية وعندما إحتجته وجدته يصنع فى مصانع الزامل بالدمام تقريبا



> لقد عملت لفترة من الزمن مع شركة متخصصة باعمال الهياكل الحديدية (trusses and caravans) ومن خلال العمل اكتشفت بأنه ليس بعازل حراري جيد حيث يجب استعمال الصوف الزجاجي (panels of glass wool) معه حيث يكون العمل لوحة من السندويج بنل ثم الصوف الزجاجي ثم لوحة ثانية من السندويج بنل لكي توفر على الاقل سمك 15 سم وهنالك نوعين من السندويج بنل سقفي وجداري ومن ناحية السمك يوجد 5سم و 8سم...واعتقد ان المنتج التركي ذو جودة مقبولة وكلفة معقولة...مع تحياتي


 
اعتقد ان كل هذه الطبقات مبالغ فيها 
واعتقد أيضا أنه أفضل من الفايبر جلاس فى العزل الحرارى
وكل المستودعات والهناجر المكيفة هنا فى المملكة يستخدمون فيها الساندوتش بنل لقدرته على العزل الجيد

هذا من واقع خبرتى المتواضعة والضئيلة


----------



## a.m (7 مايو 2009)

*تمام*

مشكور اخي انس على المعلومة و على الشرح الجميل
و اضيف على ما تفضلت به
عند استخدام الساندوتش بانيل في الاسقف كما ذكرت ( في الهناجر مثلا ) يجب صب طبقة من الفوم الخاص على سطح الساندوتش بانيل لتأمين عدم تسرب مياه الامطار داخل المبنى او الهنجر ثم يتم طلاء سطح الفوم ( على فكرة هذا الفوم مطاطي ) بمادة خاصة ( دهان ) لحمايته من التلف و خصوصا انه قابل للانضغاط ( الفوم اعني ) هذا الدهان يعطي الصلابة لطبقة الفوم

و بعد التجربة ليس هنا افضل من هذه الطريقة
مع الشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## المعمارى الطائر (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرآ جزيلآ على المعلومات القبمة ،وياريت نشرح كيف يتم التركيب والتثبيت والربط بين وحدات الهيكل خاصة السقف بالحوائط ، بارك الله فيكم جميعآ


----------



## المعمارى الطائر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا اردت الشركات التى تعمل فى هذا المجال ، اكتب كلمة (ساندوتش بنيل) على googleسوف تظهر لك فورآ


----------



## جلال الله (24 أبريل 2010)

thxxx for info and i hope more


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جيد موضوع السنوتش بنل هذا


----------



## عاطف سي (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للاخ انس و ارجو توضيح كيفية التركيب وشرح كيفية تصريف مياة الامطار


----------



## احمدبكالوريوس (3 يوليو 2010)

معلومه جديده وجميله جزاكم الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## من انا (3 يوليو 2010)

ارجو من الزملاء معلومات اضافية عن السندويش بنل ... وهل تنصحون به .... وما هي الخصائص الفيزيائية والميكانيكية له ....
ارجو المشاركة .......


----------



## عمار حسن شمخي (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا على الجهد الطيب المبذول


----------



## anass81 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

عاطف سي قال:


> شكرا للاخ انس و ارجو توضيح كيفية التركيب وشرح كيفية تصريف مياة الامطار



السلام عليكم

طريقة التركيب المستخدمة في جمع ألواح الساندويش بانل مع بعضها تقوم على مبدأ التعشيق أو التداخل بينها , كما في الصور الموضحة أدناه


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]

للأسقف , يتم عمل التداخل بين قطع الساندويش المدرفلة وإعطاءها ميل باتجاه أحد الجوانب كي يتم تجميع المياه عند الأطراف ومن ثم تصريفها بواسطة مجراية مطرية U-channel
أو قد يكون السقف مستوي وفوقه سقف اخر مائل يحتوي على شمسية (صاج مدرفل عادي) للحماية من مياه الأمطار


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]

ولا ننسى أن نغلق الفراغات عند منطقة وصل الألواح مع بعضها البعض بمادة السليكون حتى لا يتسرب الماء من بينها


[/URL]


أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك , وأعذرني على التأخير


----------



## ابو الجوزاء (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا جالس اوصف هذا البند في مقايسه
ممكن تعطوني صيغة البند المحتوي على الساندويتش بانل النوع اللي بتتكلموا عليه
ولا اكتب من افضل الأنواع...كعادة البنود اللي تصعب توصيفها
وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو الجوزاء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا جالس اوصف هذا البند في مقايسه
> ممكن تعطوني صيغة البند المحتوي على الساندويتش بانل النوع اللي بتتكلموا عليه
> ولا اكتب من افضل الأنواع...كعادة البنود اللي تصعب توصيفها
> وشكرا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا أملك صيغة جاهزة لمثل هذا البند, ولكنني لا أتفق معك في استخدام عبارة " من أفضل الأنواع " لهذه المادة لأنها تعتبر من المواد غالية الثمن وتسعيرها هام جداً
هناك الكثير من المواصفات الخاصة بها مثل

 مصدر المادة (الشركة المصنعة)
 و سماكة الصاج ولونه
 ونوع الفوم الداخلي وسماكة الفوم
 ومقاومة المادة للحريق
 وطول اللوح ( يجب أن يحسب بعناية للتقليل من الهدر) 
أن تأتي الألواح مغلفة بالنايلون الخارجي
درجة العزل الحراري
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك


----------



## ابو الجوزاء (28 ديسمبر 2010)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لا أملك صيغة جاهزة لمثل هذا البند, ولكنني لا أتفق معك في استخدام عبارة " من أفضل الأنواع " لهذه المادة لأنها تعتبر من المواد غالية الثمن وتسعيرها هام جداً
> هناك الكثير من المواصفات الخاصة بها مثل
> ...



انا معاك اخي الكريم
بالنسبة لي كل شي جاهز عندي ومتوصف بس اللي شغل بالي نوع العزل الداخلي اللي تكلمتوا عنه انا حاطه فوم بسماكه معينه وكثافه معينه بس انتو بتقولوا في شي اخر غير الفوم اكثر جوده...انا ابي مقارنه في هذه النقطه فقط
وشكرا لك اخي


----------



## anass81 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو الجوزاء قال:


> انا معاك اخي الكريم
> بالنسبة لي كل شي جاهز عندي ومتوصف بس اللي شغل بالي نوع العزل الداخلي اللي تكلمتوا عنه انا حاطه فوم بسماكه معينه وكثافه معينه بس انتو بتقولوا في شي اخر غير الفوم اكثر جوده...انا ابي مقارنه في هذه النقطه فقط
> وشكرا لك اخي


 
السلام عليكم

أنا لم أقل أن هناك مادة أخرى أفضل من الفوم , ولكن ما قلته أن الفوم نفسه له عدة أنواع وتختلف حسب الشركة المصنعة والدولة المصدرة له وهناك تفاوت كبير في السعر بينها. 
شرط السماكة والكثافة ضروري ولكن جودة الفوم نفسه أهم.

على فكرة , هناك مواد أخرى تستخدم غير الفوم في الساندويش بانل مثل مادة الستريوبور polystyrene وغيرها من المواد وهي أرخص بشكل عام منها



[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


----------



## زيد عبدالهادي (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي 



بحث عن الساندويج بنل واستخدامه في محطات الكهرباء الثانويه 33\11​​​​​البحث مقدم من قبل ​المهندس​ 
زيد عبد الهادي كريم​ 
الهندسة المدنية​ 






المقدمه 
استخدام االساندويج بنل في بناء محطات الكهرباء الثانوية33\11 لما لها اهمية في تطوير قطاع توزيع الكهرباء ولارتباكه باختصاص عملي وامكانية الاستفادة من البحث


الهدف من البحث 
استعراض استخدامات الساندويج بنل في قطاع البناء والانشاءات ثم استخدامه في بناء محطات الكهرباء (قاعة السيطرة) ومحاسن ومساوء البناء بالساندويج بنل

ماهو _السندويج بنل (ايسوبنل)_
هي صفائح البليت المغلون ذو الطلاء الحراري بسمك 0.5 mm محشاة بمادة الستايربور حيث تتميز هذه الصفائح بالمتانة وسهولة التركيب . 
​الاستخدامات​يستخدم السندويج بنل أیسوبنل لصناعة جدران الكرفانات و القواطع الداخلية وفي عمل المسقفات للورش الصغيرة و الكبيرة ,كما يستخدم في صناعة مخازن التبريد و بأسماك مختلفة تتراوح مابين وبالاطوال المطلوبة وبعرض ثابت (120 سم )(5cm – 25 .​
الفوائد المتحققة​
دقة و متانة عالية في التصميم 
تكلفة اقتصادية واطئة 
توفير عالي في العزل الحراري و الصوتي 
التوفير في الطاقة 
جمالية في الشكل و المظهر 
 




مع ارتفاع اسعار مواد البناء وإيجارات البيوت، ابتكر العراقيون طرقا جديدة للتكيف مع الظروف، ومن اهمها اللجوء الى الكرفانات او البيوت الجاهزة. و«السندويشة» و«العازل والأمني» و«الرئاسي» كلها تسميات يطلقها العراقيون على أنواع الكرفانات التي انتعش سوق صناعتها وبيعها مؤخرا، بعد أن وجدت نسبة كبيرة من العوائل نفسها في العراء ولا تملك من المال ما يعينها على شراء أراض وبنائها أو تحمل تكاليف ايجارات الدور والشقق السكنية التي ارتفعت جراء ارتفاع الطلب عليها داخل المناطق الآمنة. ولهذا فضلت هذه العوائل استثمار ما تبقى لديها من أموال بشراء كرفان صغير قادر على إيوائهم وحمايتهم من حر الصيف العراقي الذي لا يرحم وموسم الشتاء القادم. 
احد منتجي هذه الكرفانات أكد «أن صناعة الكرفانات لم تكن موجودة بالعراق حتى فترة التسعينات؛ فبعد تنفيذ العقوبات الاقتصادية على العراق بدء القطاع الحكومي والخاص بإنتاج كل ما كان يستورده سابقا مثل قطع غيار السيارات والأجهزة المنزلية والأدوات المختلفة واحتياجات السوق المتعددة عدا المعقدة صناعيا منها فهي من تخصص شركات كبرى عالمية». 
ومن جهتها، بدأت وزارة الصناعة والمعادن العراقية في الآونة الأخيرة بتشجيع هذا النوع من السكن بعد أن تمكنت إحدى شركاتها من فتح معمل متخصص بصناعة الكرفانات؛ حيث تعاقدت مع وزارة المهجرين والمهاجرين وهيئة النزاهة على تزويدهم بكرفانات ذات مواصفات عالمية وبأسعار تنافسية استخدمت لإسكان العوائل المهجرة وأيضا للموظفين وكغرف إدارية. 
وأكد مصدر في القطاع الهندسي التابع للوزارة أن الوزارة تمكنت من تصنيع كرفانات ذات قياسات ومواصفات عالمية وجودة عالية من حيث البناء، وتم إخضاعها لمقاييس الجودة، موضحا أن الشركة تلقت مؤخرا عروضا كبيرة من الوزارات العراقية وبعض الجهات الرسمية المعنية بإسكان العوائل المهجرة، فضلا عن إيواء الموظفين فيها وعلى شكل مجمعات سكنية






استخدام الساندويج بنل في محطات الكهرباء الثانوية 33\11 كي في

يتطلب بناء محطة كهرباء ثانوية 33\11 كي في فترة زمنية تقدر بالسنة واكثر الفقرات التي تحتاج الى وقت طويل بالتنفيذ هي قاعة السيطرة (control building) ابتداء بالحفر والدفن بالسبيس وصب الاسس وصب الاسس الربطة ثم البناء بالطابوق ثم اعمال صب السقف واللبخ والبياض والتغليف بالحجر من الخارج والتطبيق بالكاشي ومن ثم عمل الخنادق الداخلية (power trench &control trench) ومن واقع خبرتي تستغرق هذه الاعمال 70 % من زمن تنفيذ المحطة ككل 
نظرا للحاجة الماسة لسرعة تنفيذ محطات الكهرباء قارنا زمن تنفيذ قاعة سيطرة لمحطة كهرباء ثانويه مبنيه بالساندويج بنل مثل المحطات اليابانية (محطة الحزام ومحطة المناذره) الذي يتطلب تنفيذه شهرين فقط مع قاعة سيطرة لمحطة كهرباء ثانوية مبنية بالطابوق التي تستغرق8 اشهر 
اما بالنسبه للكلفة المادية فان المقارنة ستكون كبيره حيث يكلف المتر المربع لبناء بالطابوق 500,000 الف دينار اما المتر المربع للبناء بالساندويج بنل يكلف 300,000 الف دينار 
اما بالنسبه للعزل الحراري فان قاعة السيطرة تحتاج الى تبريد مقداره 12 طن في حالة البناء بالطابوق اما في حالة البناء بالساندويج بنل تحتاج قاعة السيطرة الى 8 طن 



طريقة التنفيذ 
1- تخطيط وتهيئة الموقع 
2- حفر مواقع اسس الاعمدة الحديدية ثم القيام بصب الاسس مع زرع (تثبيت ) البراغي الخاصة بالاعمدة 
3- القيام بنصب الاعمدة الحديدية بالاستقامات والاوزان اللازمة 
4- القيام بعمل هيكل حديدي للسقف 
5- القيام بتغليف الجدران والسقف بصفائح الساندويج بنل 
6- القيام بالحفر داخل القاعة لغرض عمل الخناق الداخلية ((power trench &control trench) ثم القيام بصب الارضية او تطبيقها بالكاشي





استخدام الساندويج بنل في اعمال البناء 
الاستخدامات و الفوائد​

​تستخدم الواح (الساندويج بنل) لأغراض العزل الحراري و الصوتي و في أعمال البناء و التسطيح و كقواطع عازلة بين الصبات الخراسانية. وتحقق الواح(الساندويج بنل) المستخدمة الفوائد الآتية​القدرة العالية على عزل الحرارة و الصوت 

التقليل في أحمال البناء 
التوفير في الطاقة 
الاقتصاد في التكلفة الأساسية
​
​وبالإمكان تقطيع الكتل بالأبعاد و القياسات المطلوبة​​​*استخدام الساندويج بنل في غرف التبريد*​تتكون غرف التبريد من ألواح البليت المغلون المطلي حراريا" و الذي يحوي على مادة الفوم المضغوط, حيث تربط هذه الألواح فيما بينها باحدت الطرق و الاساليب العلمية لتكون الشكل المطلوب​​الاستخدامات ​تستخدم هذه الغرف لحفظ المواد الغذائية و اللحوم و المواد الطبية و المستلزمات الأخرى التي تحتاج إلى درجات حرارة منخفضة تصل إلى(-45) و بالإمكان صناعتها بالأحجام و القياسات المختلفة و حسب الطلب.​المواصفات​كثافة الفوم ( 40-45 kgr/m3) 
ذو مواصفات خاصة مطلي ومعامل حراريا سمك البليت ( 0.5 م3 )​
يستخدم لعزل حراري يصل إلى 45 درجه مئويه 
عمره الافتراضي سنة 21 
طريقة الربط هي طريقة القفل 
الأبواب المستخدمة تكون إما مسح مع الجدار أو بارزة.
لايحتاج إلى هيكل حديدي
*استخدام الساندويج بنل كسقف ثانوي*​تتم صناعة السقوف الثانوية بأشكال و أبعاد مختلفه و ذات المظهر الجمالي المناسب لعمل السقوف الثانوية للغرف و القاعات.​​القياسات ​
cm 2 x50 x50 
cm 2 x 60 x60 
cm 2 x 60 x120 
​كما يمكن استخدامه في صناديق الحفظ (ايسوفوم) المصنعة لأغراض حفظ الأغذية اللحوم و المواد الطبية و المحافظة عليها من التلف و ذلك من خلال الاستفادة من العزل الحراري لمادة الستايروبور في الحفظ والنقل و التسويق لهذه المواد​


----------



## ابو الجوزاء (29 ديسمبر 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا لم أقل أن هناك مادة أخرى أفضل من الفوم , ولكن ما قلته أن الفوم نفسه له عدة أنواع وتختلف حسب الشركة المصنعة والدولة المصدرة له وهناك تفاوت كبير في السعر بينها.
> شرط السماكة والكثافة ضروري ولكن جودة الفوم نفسه أهم.
> ...



جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## عادل الفيصل (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمه


----------



## الحيالي من بغداد (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز ألمهندس انس المحترم 
يرجى المساعدة اذا كان هناك تصميم ملف اوتوكاد


----------



## anass81 (27 أبريل 2011)

الحيالي من بغداد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي العزيز ألمهندس انس المحترم
> يرجى المساعدة اذا كان هناك تصميم ملف اوتوكاد



للأسف لا يوجد لدي طلبك


----------



## لؤي زكي (23 مايو 2011)

اخواني ارجو تزويدي بمقدار التداخل المطلوب بين قطع السندويج وجلوسها على المقاطع ماهو مقدار التداخل اذا كانت القطعه كامله 12 متر مع قطعه 12 اخرى وماهو التداخل عند قص القطعه على سبيل المثال قطعه 12 متر مع اخرى 5 متر


----------



## kotoz99 (24 مايو 2011)

اية الحلاوة والجمال دة
بيس يا جدعان بيسسسسسسس
هههههه جزاكم الله كل خير حياكم الله بتحية الاسلام


----------



## anass81 (24 مايو 2011)

لؤي زكي قال:


> اخواني ارجو تزويدي بمقدار التداخل المطلوب بين قطع السندويج وجلوسها على المقاطع ماهو مقدار التداخل اذا كانت القطعه كامله 12 متر مع قطعه 12 اخرى وماهو التداخل عند قص القطعه على سبيل المثال قطعه 12 متر مع اخرى 5 متر


 
السلام عليكم

أرجو منك توضيح سؤالك أكثر


----------



## ميططرون (1 يونيو 2011)

> *لقد عملت لفترة من الزمن مع شركة متخصصة باعمال الهياكل الحديدية (trusses and caravans) ومن خلال العمل اكتشفت بأنه ليس بعازل حراري جيد حيث يجب استعمال الصوف الزجاجي (panels of glass wool) معه حيث يكون العمل لوحة من السندويج بنل ثم الصوف الزجاجي ثم لوحة ثانية من السندويج بنل لكي توفر على الاقل سمك 15 سم وهنالك نوعين من السندويج بنل سقفي وجداري ومن ناحية السمك يوجد 5سم و 8سم...واعتقد ان المنتج التركي ذو جودة مقبولة وكلفة معقولة...مع تحياتي*



مع احترامى وتقديري لخبراتك
اولا سمك البانل حتى 20سم ونحن فى مصر لا نستخدم كل هذه الطبقات فطبقة الفوم مع الضغط الجيد والحرارة من خلال المكبس تكفى تمام لمنع اي تسرب حرارى بخلاف مادة التغليف ان كانت من الصاج المجلفن او الفيبر جلاس او الاستانليستيل وايضا لاحترامى للمنتج التركى الا ان اساس هذه الصنعة فى مصر وتاريخ الصناعة يشهد بذلك 
تحياتى


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (1 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالكم طيبين 
بالنسبة للساندوتش بانل 
نبد بتوصيفها نثلا في مقايسة الاعمال (b.o.q) 
بالمتر المسطح توريد وتركيب الواح صاج معزولة ساندوتش (sandwich panel) سمك 80 مم مقاومة للحريق مكونة من طبقتين معدنيتين سمك نصف مم مدهونة بوية الكترو ستاتيك والعزل بين الطبقتين من الفوم المضغوط ويشمل البند كل مايلزم للتركيب من شاسيهات معدنية (كمرات مجري) والتثبيت الجيد طبقا لتعليمات الشركة المنتجة وجميع الاكسسوارات الازمة والمسامير الازمة للتثبيت والاغطية الخاصة بها والقطع الخاصة بالتقفيل بين الالواح والحوائط والاسقف والتقفيل بين الاجزاء المعدنية والمباني باستخدام السيليكون المستخدم في مصانع المواد الغذائية وكذلك التقفيل بين الواح الساندوتش بانل باستخدام cp 620 expanding fire seal من شركة هيلتي f.m approved وعمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا طبقا للاصول الفنية وتعليمات المهندس الاستشاري


----------



## ر.م علي (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## مكاوي (1 يونيو 2011)

كفيت ووفيت عزيزي انس


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (2 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد*

السلام عليكم 
تستورد الساندوتش بانل من فرنسا m0 كما ذكرت 
الالواح بتيجي بمقاسات معينة لكي نستطيع تركيبها مثلا في عنبر steel frame
يعني انا عندي مسقط افقي للعنبر وكذلك لغ بالكمية elevation وقطاعات 
فاحسب الاطوال التي احتاجها وابلغ بالكمية 
يعني مثلا انا اشتغلت الساندوتش بانل بعرض 1.17 سم واطوال مختلفة 
1.17*7.79
1.17*6.68
1.17*3.34
وهكذا
وبتيجي مع الكونتنرات المستورد فيها الكمية المطلوبة حاجة اسمها packing list 
اي لستة بها جميع القطاعات وابدات في تفريد تلك القطاعات علي المسقط الافقي عندي علشان ما يحصلش لغبطة
في الستيل فريمز انا ببني حيطة طوب خارجية علي وش العامود من برة 
وابني حيطة بارتفاع صغير نسبيا 1 متر واحط مجري تجلس عليها الساندوتش بانل 
المجري دي عبارة عن حرف L راكب علية حرف U من فوق 
والساندوتش بانل تتشال بجهاز اسمة الفانتوس فية مغناطيس بيلزق في الساندوتش بانل 
ويقوم العمال بتوجيه اللوح وتركيبة راسيا مثلا حتي يركب علي المجري
ويكون هناك جهاز اسمة سيزار SIZZAR علية عمال يسندو اللوح من اعلي حتي يركبوة 
وبيكون فية مدادة PURLIN بين اعمدة الجمالون بالعرض بتتمسمر بيها الساندوتش بانل
وبنحقن سيليكون ما بين الالواح وبعضها
وفي حليات للساندوتش بانل هاذكرها ان شاء الله في المشاركة القادمة 

تحيا مصر


----------



## amr awad (2 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## سيف علي سيفوطي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الشروط الواجب الاخذ بها في نصب معمل الستايربور


----------



## omarsayed (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## ArSam (13 فبراير 2012)

القواطع الصناعيةالجاهزة تختلف من بلد لبلد وحسب المصنع والغرض من استخدامها ولكن بصفة عامة هي عبارة عن قشريتين او غلافيين بينهما حشوة عازلة يختلف نوع الغلافين وسماكتهما فمثلا يمكن ان يكونا من المعادن كالضفائح المجلفنه او الالومنيوم او الصاج المعالج/المطلي أو من بعض اللدائن البلاستيكية او حتى من الجبس وبالتالي سماكة كل منها تختلف باختلاف الصانع وباختلاف الغرض المطلوب منها وبالتالي سماكتها الكلية تختلف من خمس سنتمترات الى عشرين سنتمترا.
اشهر هذه القواطع المستخدمة للحوائط الخارجية والاسقف للمباني الجاهزة وهي عادة ما تكون بسماكة خمس سنتمترات او 7,5 سنتمر والمغلفة بصفائح معدنية مطلية بالايبوكسي والمحشوة بالعازل الحراري او بالعازل المبثوق باليوريثان مثال ما ينتجه شركة كربي او الزامل أو بتلر


----------



## eng.atona (8 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا ...
وبارك الله فيك الموضوع جدااا فيد


----------



## mshameshoo (23 فبراير 2013)

ما هو سعر الساندوتش بانيل 7 سم وسمك الصاج 5مم؟


----------



## سيف علي سيفوطي (23 أبريل 2014)

*تخفيض الصوت من خلال السندويش بنل*



زيد عبدالهادي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز ممكن اعرف شكد ممكن يخفض الضوضاء الصوت الناتجة عن المحركات اذا كانت على سبيل المثال 90 ديسبل اذا وضعنا سندويش بنل داخل قاعة المحركات اذا سمك 5سم 
وفي حالة اذا كان السندويش بنل سمك 10 سم ثم فراغ ثم سندويش بنل بسمك 5سم فهل جعل الفراغ حالة مقبولة الصوت وكم وايهما افضل بفراغ ام بدون فراغ وكم مقدار التخفيض من الضوضاء سيكون


----------

